# AND IT"S ETC. not ECT.



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My daily Rant !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:banhim:

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Two words,.......Spel Chek


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Its knot thet big off a deel guise.

:hunter:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha, ha--- ban him two.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, some replies are like reading a secret coded message.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

- .... .. ..., .. ..., -- -.-- .,- -. .,.. .-- . .-., - ---, - .... ., .--. .-. --- -... .-.. . -- LMAO had to put commas after each word or it all ran together !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You dun use the rong your?


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

knot sure theirs issue's cause it's makes cents. 118 degrees works on the brain in weird ways.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I really needed the laugh right now


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yer, wel-kom. Jus so you no, Rednek Dikshunarie says "yer" is good fer- you're, you all, yall, or your. :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Further - degree
Farther - distance


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good stuff Don............


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Mike, I laughed my ass off when I saw that and thought, gee how fitting.

Let's not forget;

those.... as in the plural of that (that dictionary....those dictionaries)

though...in spite of, like, even though it was raining we still went for a hike (it's never thoughs)

and then there is

wonder...as in I wonder what you are thinking

wander....as in taking a pointless or roundabout walk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:twocents: :nicethread: :roflmao:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Spelling & grammar... The difference between knowing your sh!t & knowing you're sh!t..... :roflmao:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Further - degree
> Farther - distance


The further the temperature goes up around here, the farther up the mountain I want to go ... --- ...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/17200-fyi/


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- I still laugh (laff) every time I read Danny's post.lol.

awprint:


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

I like it hear, this place is grate. :fryingpan:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

All in good fun. We have all slipped on one of these at one time or another. It is almost ironic that the words rhyme or reason are part of English.


----------

